# Best snowboard friendly resort in Tahoe?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking for recommendations for the most snowboard friendly resorts in Lake Tahoe area: Nice long groomed runs, shortest flat areas, and fewest moguls.

I know moguls are inevitable, but one can always dream.

Sugar Bowl? Northstar? Kirkwood?


Thanks!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

kirkwood is an expert mountain only
sugar bowl is more intermediate
northstart is cool
i would go northstart aka flatstar


----------

